# Looking for a good desk buddy.



## Sharkiesha (Jul 18, 2014)

What is a good pet to sit on my desk while I work on the computer? I also have a nightstand next to my desk which can support a medium sized habitat. I would prefer something I could bond with, but my main concern is that I don't want the typing or light from the screen irritating the pet. I'd like for it to be able to stay in my bedroom with my computer on it's own without getting anxious, or have a cage which is small enough to be moved to the living room when I'm not there. 

I've considered a very very small bird (I already have a conure but his cage is too large and he enjoys being the center of attention in the living room), fiddler/halloween crabs, lizards, tarantulas, and a few others. I love hamsters and other rodents but I've had my fill for a lifetime because I had so many when I was younger.


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

How large is the given space?

Perhaps a Beta / Siamese Fighting Fish if the space is big enough to hold a 5 gallon tank? 

A leopard gecko maybe? Fairly small and quite reasonable in terms of vivarium size. 

Shrimp tanks can be quite nice to look at. 

In terms of interactive mammals if you don't want rodents then there is not really much choice when it comes to something that doesn't take up much room. A pair of rabbits would need a space at least 8foot by 4 foot and guinea pigs need 120 cm x 60 cm at a minimum according to the RSPCA. 

You could look into slightly more unusual rodents such as degus, harvest mice, achacia rats and so on. There are quite a few exotic rodent pets available now but do check on the size of the cage needed and whether it will fit into your space, bigger is always better so aim to go as big as possible but always make sure that you can fit the minimum recommended at the very least. Always research them thoroughly, I am sure you will but it's important to be aware of needs.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

And Syrian hamsters require floor space min of 80cm x 40cm.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

as above, when you say medium cage what size are you talking? i know people who think a 20X30cm cage is medium for a hamster, when in fact it is a prison cell.


are you thinking reptile if you don't want a rodent? again, we'd need to know the size of the space befoer being able to offer any more advice, but i will say that when i had the corn snake home for summer last year i used her viv light as my bedroom lamp as it was a lovely brightness for sitting reading etc- and i did spend a lot of time just sitting on the bed with her wrapped round my arm!


----------

